# Fujica lenses



## Dallmeyer (May 13, 2010)

Fujica lenses are starting to appear on my radar. Does anyone have any personal experience of these lenses? Good eras/bad eras, recommendations ..the usual type of request. There's a few knocking around locally which i've passed-over until now, not knowing anything about them. Starting to research them on the web. Mainly interested in primes but any info gratefully received.


----------



## Derrel (May 13, 2010)

There is a rare Fujica lens that you might find somewhere, someplace, some day. It is an 85mm f/4 soft-focus lens that uses a diaphragm that has a bunch of holes drilled into it...it is sought-after. It will be found in M42 thread mount.

Here's what it looks like.  FUJINON.SF 1:4 f=85mm

Oh, and by the way, check out this line drawing of an old       " Dallmeyer"       Variable soft focusing lens....   http://static.photo.net/attachments/bboard/00M/00MCgG-37905184.jpg


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 13, 2010)

oh! that fujinon is wild! There's several fujis lurking in this neck of the woods. I'll see if one is that 85.what's there. I could do with a (normal) 85 in any of various mounts at the moment. 

Actually your fujinon link has just given me an idea for an experiment with the supersix, know what i mean! Nice clipping btw thanks for sharing  the old victorian salespitch is always good for a laugh!


----------



## Shooter1 (May 14, 2010)

I owned a Fujica ST801 with a 50mm f1.8 back in the late 70's. Super lens. I couldn't afford much back then and I was into macro so I used in with closeup lens and was *really* pleased with the results.


----------



## Dallmeyer (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the input Shooter!. A few years ago i had a Fujifilm bridge camera S5500. The tiny sensor made it only of limited use but the lenses gave great pictures. I can still recall now a photo made with it of whirling chinese dancers in traditional bright red robes. Great color rendition and sharp. I think i saw a 1.8/50 amongst the items the other day. I'll look out for that.


----------

